# FrapHost Celebrates 1st Year Anniversary



## Epidrive (Jul 5, 2013)

July 05, 2013 - Today marks our very first anniversary, words can't express how excited and happy we feel. We have been waiting for this day to come for us all to celebrate. We just can't believe that through all the ups and downs, we've made it through, and now we're here, growing stronger and stronger each passing day. We would like to give a huge thanks to all our clients and everybody who support(s/ed) us, it is through the continued patronage of our products and services that we are able to grow and continue to provide best quality hosting solutions at an affordable price.

For our way to show our gratitude for having you(our clients) with us, we will be having special promotions in light of this event, we will be publishing the promotions in either our facebook, twitter, offers, or through mail. We will also have a lot of new products, services, and solutions to introduce to our clients(you/everyone). So be sure to stay tuned.

Like us on facebook https://www.facebook.com/fraphost

Follow us on twitter https://www.twitter.com/fraphost

Check our announcements https://www.fraphost.com/announcements.php


----------



## Marc M. (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your first year! It's usually the hardest.


----------



## Master Bo (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations and good luck in the days to come!


----------



## Epidrive (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 6, 2013)

mabuhay!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 6, 2013)

Congrats guys! Heres to many more years to come:


----------



## Epidrive (Jul 6, 2013)

Mabuhay and thanks!


----------

